# Quick question about Megaminx Scramble Program



## DavidCalvo (Dec 1, 2009)

While I'm generating the scrambles for the Spanish Championship, a question has invaded myself:

Is it possible to generate all the possible Megaminx Possitions with the Scrambling Program? I assume that the answer is yes thanks to Stefan, Jaap and Clement... but how could it be proven?


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 1, 2009)

There is a long thread discussing this very topic. The short aswer is NO. It's not possible to reach all possible possitions using the current scramble algorithm.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 1, 2009)

That's correct: For a quick proof that we can't generate all the possible states, consider that there are 70 moves in the scramble. Each move has one of two possibilities (++/ -- or U/U'). That's 2^70 = 1.18059162 × 10^21 different _scrambles_ (which may not produce that many unique _states_) whereas the number of states on a Megaminx is roughly 1.01 x 10^68. In other words, the scrambler program can at most generate about 1.700 x 10^-45 percent of the total number of Megaminx states.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! Tonight I will be able to sleep in peace...


----------

